# Come here, high-schoolers! You are NOT lonely!



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi!:tiphat: I am posting this thread to look for people active on Talk Classical that are currently in middle/high school. As a peer of yours, I would really like to know what do you listen to and your thoughts on classical music! I enjoy listening to classical from a perspective of a teenager, despite my parents believe only old people like classical. Our perspectives must be different with the adults. 

If you would like to participate into this discussion and do not mind giving us a personal introduction, please tell us how old are you, where do you take school, what classical music is to your taste, what instrument do you play (if any), how did you start to like classical and what's the opinion of people around you on classical music. It can be lonely if nobody around you likes the music you love, but here is the place where you can find people with the same interest!


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Bruh, I didn't expect I am the lonely one!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

KevinW said:


> Bruh, I didn't expect I am the lonely one!


Give it time. They may be at school.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Haha good point!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I saw a recent stat on Classical FM Radio in Toronto, 88% of listeners are 45+ years of age.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Phil loves classical said:


> I saw a recent stat on Classical FM Radio in Toronto, 88% of listeners are 45+ years of age.


I think that says more about radio than it does about classical music.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I think that says more about radio than it does about classical music.


Well, this is a brilliant explanation... Yea, I don't even listen to radio, simply because I am not old enough to own a car.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Although I had started piano lessons at a young age, my interest in classical music blossomed in my teenage years through playing, radio, recordings, and hearing live concerts. Also began meeting other teenage musicians and enthusiasts.

The teenage years are uniquely valuable for anyone interested in classical music. Don't let anyone discourage you, and ... 

Good luck!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

KevinW said:


> Well, this is a brilliant explanation... Yea, I don't even listen to radio, simply because I am not old enough to own a car.


I made my own radio from a kit when I was about 13 - not old enough to own a car, but old enough to want to listen to radio.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Seems like there is no teenager here in this forum. So sad.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn 't we once have a poll on members' age ranges? Find that poll to see how many young 'uns are on TC.

When I was in high school (1970s) I listened to nothing but rock music. But nowadays the non-classical music seems so bad that maybe it will drive the kids to classical.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

KevinW said:


> Seems like there is no teenager here in this forum. So sad.


If it makes you feel any better, I started listening to classical music in high school. Unlike many here, I'm fairly young (early 20s), so this wasn't back when dinosaurs roamed the earth. I will say, I love classical music, but it's not the best hobby as a young person if you're looking for something to talk about with your peers.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> Didn 't we once have a poll on members' age ranges? Find that poll to see how many young 'uns are on TC.
> 
> When I was in high school (1970s) I listened to nothing but rock music. But nowadays the non-classical music seems so bad that maybe it will drive the kids to classical.


Thanks for telling me this. Can you give me a link to the poll?


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm 30, that counts as high school on this site, probably, or something!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm 22, probably on the younger side here.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KevinW said:


> Thanks for telling me this. Can you give me a link to the poll?


Found it with the help of Duckduckgo.com

How old are you?

A little under 8% who voted were under 18.

Too bad it does not have the option to click and identify the voters. But some will self-identify in the comments.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Thanks, but huh, that has been five years ago... So the result must has changed a lot now.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KevinW said:


> Thanks, but huh, that has been five years ago... So the result must has changed a lot now.


Yep, an update will be interesting. Lot of new members since then. Once you get a lot of votes we can compare the two.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I still wake up every morning feeling all of 18 years old. Been doing that for several decades now. I figure that as long as I keep mirrors out of the house, I'll be all right. I was a few years younger than 18 when I first encountered "classical" music, via Tchaikovsky. Up to that time my music interest was generally rock-n-roll off the radio. Hearing Tchaikovsky changed my life. It _didn't_ change the feeling that I'm still 18, no matter how many years have passed. Or _decades_!


----------



## CarlHaydn284 (Jul 12, 2020)

Genuine teenager here! You are not alone!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

................................duplicate


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> Found it with the help of Duckduckgo.com
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> ...


And then there's this one...

What is the age of forum members?

and this one...

Age poll.

and this one...

How old are you?


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

(Deleting. OP started another thread that the post fits better in.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Forster said:


> ...
> 
> and this one...
> 
> ...


There you go. A lot of high schoolers in that one! But it is from 2012 so they now are all out of high school, in college or beyond. You came here 9 years too late. :lol:


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

KevinW said:


> Seems like there is no teenager here in this forum. So sad.


Hey Kevin, you forgot me...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Kevin W , I discovered classical music basically on my own at the age of about 13 ages ago . I feel like such a dinosaur now ! Over 50 friggin ' years ago ! 
I learned to play the French horn beginning around the age of 9 in elementary school , and the band director who started me out on the instrument thought I had a natural musicality and talent for the horn . But I didn't really s=discover classical music until a few years later when I discovered the extensive list of classical LPs in my local library ( this was long before CDs was invented ) , but I was hooked for life on classical music, including opera . 
I was never afraid to tell other kids in junior and senior high how much of a classical music fan I was because I've always been a born non-conformist . Other kids thought I was kind of weird, but I didn't mind . 
When the subject of opera came up in English class, and I told the teacher I was a huge opera fan, he looked at me as though he had just seen an extra-terrestrial !
And to any teenagers who have learned to love classical music recent I would say , don't be ashamed at all and don't be afraid to be a non-conformist !


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

superhorn said:


> Kevin W , I discovered classical music basically on my own at the age of about 13 ages ago . I feel like such a dinosaur now ! Over 50 friggin ' years ago !
> I learned to play the French horn beginning around the age of 9 in elementary school , and the band director who started me out on the instrument thought I had a natural musicality and talent for the horn . But I didn't really s=discover classical music until a few years later when I discovered the extensive list of classical LPs in my local library ( this was long before CDs was invented ) , but I was hooked for life on classical music, including opera .
> I was never afraid to tell other kids in junior and senior high how much of a classical music fan I was because I've always been a born non-conformist . Other kids thought I was kind of weird, but I didn't mind .
> When the subject of opera came up in English class, and I told the teacher I was a huge opera fan, he looked at me as though he had just seen an extra-terrestrial !
> And to any teenagers who have learned to love classical music recent I would say , don't be ashamed at all and don't be afraid to be a non-conformist !


Thank you for your encouragement! My story is a little bit similar with yours. I started learning violin at a young age but did not start to like it until 3 years ago. I am also considered a weird kid by some other people, including many adults. But please don't worry, I won't be a conformist. I once thought maybe I should try some pop music and pop culture in order to get along with my friends, but then I discovered that they are really not what I love. I also don't think I should fake to be a pop culture lover as my friends, though I feel very isolated for I what I love.


----------



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

Regarding Post #27- You are not alone KevinW, others have tread the path you are on.


----------

